# Looking for an all natural puppy kibble



## Mogwai (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi I'm looking for an all natural puppy kibble for Mogwai
no preservatives and no fillers
oven baked would be great
for small breeds

does anyone have any suggestions 

does it have to be small breed?
I used to feed my pitbull this great all natural food but they don't make a small breed variety ... can't remember the name right now but it's a petsmart brand 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We have a pinned thread on various foods. Here's a link:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=6882


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I feed my yorkie Life's Abundance, here is some information about it http://www.healthfoodforpets.com/plc/Dogs.htm*


----------



## Mogwai (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you so much 
love this forum it's so informative and everyone is so nice


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Mogwai @ Aug 24 2008, 02:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624065


> and everyone is so nice[/B]



Give us a minute ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Good luck with your food search. Keep us updated.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

These days there are lots of natural dog foods. Natural and "certified organic" are 2 different things, but there are many or both. Try looking here at the PetFoodDirect website's Natural Foods section.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm finding it very hard to find a good, quality food..that is just right for my pups. I can now see why several of you home cook for your dogs. I went to the pet food ratings website and spent about 2 hrs there last night. Even the high quality foods are lacking in one way or another.....added fillers, minimal acceptable meat content, preservative carcinogens....ugh....the list goes on and on.  I'm starting to think I need to home cook too :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No, you don't need a small breed food - they are simply very high in fat and protein. Regular puppy food is fine - but most dogs prefer one with small kibble pieces.


----------



## Mogwai (Aug 9, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 24 2008, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624068


> QUOTE (Mogwai @ Aug 24 2008, 02:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624065





> and everyone is so nice[/B]



Give us a minute ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Good luck with your food search. Keep us updated.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Haha ... I doubt anyone on here will be mean ... ha ha ... and thanks I've been doing a lot of research on foods Mowai is on Eukanuba small breed puppy right now but he seems to not like it very much because the kibble is too small he keeps trying to eat fast and chokes on it a little I mixed in some wellness puppy and he picks that out first and eats it then he eats the rest ... ha ha ... I'm probably gonna try him on Innova puppy

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 24 2008, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624079


> No, you don't need a small breed food - they are simply very high in fat and protein. Regular puppy food is fine - but most dogs prefer one with small kibble pieces.[/B]


Thank you so much I was so confused about what the difference between small breed puppy and normal puppy food


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shiloh loves the royal canin they do one for small breeds puppys :wub: ..has a jack russell on front of the package  the difference is the size ..


----------

